# Things Doris Made Past and Present



## Doris (16 May 2015)

Hi Guys,

I thought I would finally get round to making a thread showcasing some of my carvings I have done.






Wooden Fruit turned and carved from Ash with walnut stems






Nativity Scene, stable made from old floorboards with glass painted background and figures carved from birch.






Tree of Life made from old cedar cladding https://gracesilverwood.wordpress.com/2 ... ackground/











Oak Robins, with walnut bills






Relief carving for my cousin's wedding day https://gracesilverwood.wordpress.com/w ... june-2014/






Tree cake stand made from softwood. https://gracesilverwood.wordpress.com/2 ... ke-stands/


----------



## Doris (16 May 2015)

Noah's Ark, the hull carved from an solid oak worktop. https://gracesilverwood.wordpress.com/2 ... noahs-ark/






Some of the animals made from ash and lime.






3 Wise Men carved from Silver Birch






Reindeer, carved from Oak, with copper wire antlers






Polar bears, made from Softwood offcuts






Dog, Oak and Walnut ball


----------



## Doris (16 May 2015)

My half finished latest commission. A cat carved from sapele


----------



## woodpig (16 May 2015)

All good but I particularly like the Robins and the Cherries for some reason! Thanks for posting.


----------



## gwaithcoed (17 May 2015)

WOW they are excellent, you must be very proud of them. I've watched woodcarvers at various shows that I've been to but I don't think I would have the patience or the skills to do something like that  

Thank you for posting them. 

Alan.


----------



## Doris (18 May 2015)

Thanks guys for your kind words. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Doris (21 May 2015)

Whale carved from solid oak.


----------



## Doris (25 Dec 2016)

Time to update this thread I think....

Elephant made from Oak, with birch tusks it's transformation can be seen in the youtube link below









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ky1cbbv644

Made this dragon from the offcut with walnut wings for a good friend of mine. She loves dragons and is always on her phone, so I thought I would depict her as a dragon doing what she loves best.


----------



## Doris (25 Dec 2016)

My second Noahs Ark, which I donated to the local sunday school, so not as delicate as the first one I did,









Trojan Horse made from Walnut kitchen worktop offcuts with hand carved soilders out of lime. Probably the most enjoyable project I have done so far. 













Videos of it can be seen here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbN6AqnNjpU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDUnMdC_9kQ



More to follow.....


----------



## Jacob (25 Dec 2016)

Your Noahs arks are very nice.


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2016)

Love the polar bears.


Pete


----------



## Doris (26 Dec 2016)

Thanks guys.

My last big project was this rocking horse, made in the shape of a giraffe. 













It's working progress can be seen here
https://gracesilverwood.wordpress.com/2 ... ing-horse/

Also a film I made of its test run with my nieces and nephew
[youtube]cxs4-fUnFu8[/youtube]


----------



## Doris (18 Jan 2017)

[youtube]1IL5AWffyj8[/youtube]

Latest one just finished. Wooden baby Biplane mobile. All scratch built.


----------



## NazNomad (18 Jan 2017)

I love that mobile ...


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Jan 2017)

The giraffe is really good ! Love to see it in action.

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsun (18 Jan 2017)

Smashing. I take it that's what the hook photo on FB was for then!


----------



## Doris (19 Jan 2017)

Nelsun":3nyv00uo said:


> Smashing. I take it that's what the hook photo on FB was for then!


Thank you! It was indeed. I mounted a load of them around my house 

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jan 2017)

I must have missed the giraffe video- only just spotted it. It's even better seeing it in use !!!! How did you get the patchy giraffe colours, is it painted on ? Either way it looks really effective. 

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Jan 2017)

Great mobile, I think the rotating/blow-able propellers adds an extra dimension, complex shapes for a little-un to comprehend.


----------



## Doris (19 Jan 2017)

ColeyS1":7lo24fti said:


> I must have missed the giraffe video- only just spotted it. It's even better seeing it in use !!!! How did you get the patchy giraffe colours, is it painted on ? Either way it looks really effective.
> 
> Coley
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thank you. I used some mahogany stain and a small brush to paint on the patches. It looked better before it was oiled as I think the stain wiped off a bit afterwards

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doris (1 Apr 2017)

So I was out walking a few months ago and I found this wooden table leg at a local flytipping spot, which I thought was Oak but turned out to be beech. Took it home and dried it out and I made the following things from it. 






The leg in its original state and where it was dumped.





Two poppy trinket boxes










Oversized Cotton Reel Box





Oversized Poppy Seed Head Cane Toppers











This tiny trinket box was made out of the tiny bit I had as an offcut. I had a circluar brass hinge and a magnifying glass which fitted very nicely as a lid. I painted a bluebird design on the lid.

Btw if anyone has or knows where I can get anymore of these hinges please let me know. These came with my lathe and am keen to get a few more.


----------



## n0legs (1 Apr 2017)

Table leg to little gems.
You are one talented lady Doris =D>


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Apr 2017)

Super! Careful putting the box in a sunny place with that lens as a lid, don't want it catching fire.


----------

